# Mushroom hunter plucks a monster



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Mushroom hunter plucks a monster
.......a foot-tall, nearly 7-pound mushroom........	

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/news/weird_news/5751952.htm


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Wow!!!


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Thats crazy, I wish there was a pic,Shane


----------

